# Sticky  Your Best Conversion Model!



## Chaosftw

Ok so its really simple everyone just post their favourite or best converted models that YOU have made.

I saw a thread similar up on another site a while back and it was HUGE. I think heresy has a crap load of talent and I think we can make a crazy long thread with all the conversions people have done over the years.

They don't need to be crazy complex, painted, or even primed but try and make sure the pictures do the models justice!

I will start with my all time favourite that I did early this year.










Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## lav25gunner

Here are a few of my conversions. Nothing huge, but I think they came out good.
This is the simplest and least inspired. I made it and painted it for a little kid at the GW store.









Here's a Chaplain I made.

















Dual chainsword.

















Sternguard Ork Hunters


----------



## LukeValantine

Here is one of my latest.


----------



## Chaosftw

Great conversions! Lets see more people!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## Deneris

An "organic" Venom-equivalent for my Haemonculi to ride...









Hellions for a Haemonculi force...


----------



## The Son of Horus

A few selections from my photobucket...

Dark Eldar Kabalite with a banner









Daemon Prince of Tzeentch









Chaos Lord of Slaanesh









Lions Rampant Techmarine


----------



## shaantitus

A couple of mine, just single shots of each.


----------



## The Sullen One

Lets see what I can add to this fine catalogue:


----------



## fynn

just one from me at the mo
my grand master mordrak for my GK


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin

The vendetta i just finished


















And some deathwatch



























got 10 in total


----------



## Dînadan

For me, I'd say it's probably one of the following:


----------



## Digg40k

My only conversion to date that I've followed to the end is my version of an Ironclad Dreadnought. Sentinel foot for the arm.... /shame


----------



## Model Soldier

Not the best pic, the green robes are actually black, the pic seemed to filter the colours.
Made from an old broken Eldrad and used another broken Farseer and combined the two.


----------



## Digg40k

My 2nd ever conversion made today not yet finished in highlighting terms. Plus I have the sword to do.


----------



## TheReverend

Wow, there are some awesome... and crazy... conversions so far!!

Here are a few of mine, most of which have found there way on here before I think:

View attachment 15624

My Ragnar Blackmane

View attachment 15625

Deathwing Captain

View attachment 15626

Inquisitorial servitor (made from an ork in mega armour)

View attachment 15627

Wolf-spawn

View attachment 15628

Thousand Sons sorcerer 

Rev


----------



## Klomster

A few goodies from me.

Going from old to newer.

Kaptin Klaw.









My good old inquisitor, from the 3rd edition, A PROPER EDITION!!

















And a metal gk vs a plastic one i built.

















Provost Hemlock: Hemlock.

















Good 'ol Ajax.









Warboss arm.









Best armour greenstuff i've ever done. Plus guy on left is a stick figure.... with a stick....... 









And i guess this guy should get an honorable mentio aswell, not a conversion, but a slightly big scratch build.









This man is on fire.


----------



## Medic Marine

Well, the best for me... My capt for my chaos BA army the Damphyrs.

View attachment 15629

View attachment 15630

View attachment 15631


----------



## Djinn24

Some really good looking stuff on here!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

My best *Finished* conversions. It's ridiculous how many half finished models I have.


----------



## nilsg1

Amazing stuff you guys are doing!

here's my attempt at a vet/legion of the damned squad and two of my bikes


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

View attachment 15648
Cool conversions. Converting/green stuffing is not my forte. Here's one of my only conversions to date.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Best conversion? That is better left for others to judge...


Still one of my favourites is this looted wagon.


----------



## Chaosftw

Viscount Vash said:


> Best conversion? That is better left for others to judge...


Its suppose to be what YOU think YOUR best conversion is. Others may think differently but oh well.

P.S Great stuff! really liking some of the models that are being posted. Except for that Vash character.... his modelling skills could use a lot of work.:laugh::so_happy:

Chaosftw


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This one of my own favourites. The paint job isn't great, it was done 8 or 9 years ago, but the model itself is still one of my favourites. The right arm is Ghazkull's, and the left arm is actually the model's original right arm with the claw chopped off and the chainblade stuck on. The head is from the Inquisitor archo-flagellent.


----------



## shaantitus

Thats the Krieger Krash Thrax model isn't it. I have allways wanted to do a conversion on that model.


----------



## Alexious

My Version of the Sanguinor for the Lamenters Chapter...




























Parts from DA Veteran, Sanguinary Guard, Commander Sprue combined.

Head was drilled out DA Vet head.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

shaantitus said:


> Thats the Krieger Krash Thrax model isn't it. I have allways wanted to do a conversion on that model.


Yeah, I have three of them. One is as it's meant to be, and the other is (or was until it fell off a table) mixed with sentinel legs to be a combat servitor as part of the AdMech warband they were all bought for.

Alexious, that is a fantastic model. The silver is beautifully smooth. What's the story with his face, or lack of one? Is it deliberately blank, or are you adding something to it?


----------



## Alexious

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, I have three of them. One is as it's meant to be, and the other is (or was until it fell off a table) mixed with sentinel legs to be a combat servitor as part of the AdMech warband they were all bought for.
> 
> Alexious, that is a fantastic model. The silver is beautifully smooth. What's the story with his face, or lack of one? Is it deliberately blank, or are you adding something to it?


The face is deliberately blank. The Sanguinor has a mask... I wanted something a little different but still rather mysterious so the figure could not be identified or a typical marine. It's homage to the High Warlock figure RT era with the lightning claw. (Harlequin type)


----------



## Medic Marine

Alexious said:


> The face is deliberately blank. The Sanguinor has a mask... I wanted something a little different but still rather mysterious so the figure could not be identified or a typical marine. It's homage to the High Warlock figure RT era with the lightning claw. (Harlequin type)


Accomplished, great work. :so_happy:


----------



## lav25gunner

Alexious said:


>


Bad-ass. Love it. So nice to see a sanguinary guard in another color other than gold. +REP


----------



## xenobiotic

Most complicated conversion I've done so far is probably my jump pack librarian which involved a lot of custom sculpting and tweaking:








Other conversions I've done and like:
















































And so on...


----------



## lav25gunner

I love your conversions, Xenobiotic. They're so good, they don't even look like conversions.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin

my fave i pulled together from quite a few bits (including my commisar)








(i really should paint him)


----------



## Slayer le Boucher

Mmmh...Best conversion?.

Dunno about that,i do love conversions.

To be frank its the thing i love the most!

So maybe not my best,because there is a lot,but a few of those that i really like.

A Few WIP shots of my "SKULLWING" Pattern Thunderhawk.














World Eaters Techmarine(count as Oblit)


Homemade Contemptor Pattern Dread




WE Termi Lord with Bloodfeeder


Wips of my "Steppenwolf" modele bike for my Biker Lord.








Group shot of my Blood Slaugtherers mob






WiP Two Headed Zombie Chaos Dragon(count as Lord of Changes)




The Skull Raider!,Kharn's Personal Ride!






WiPs of my Chaos Reavers Bikes




Ok so this is a "few" of them,i will make a Log of my army,because there is much much more!


----------



## jaysen

Here are my latest conversions. Sanguinary Priest in terminator armor, veteran sergeant from Codex Imperialis, home made apothecary arms, 1st Company Captain, and of course my WIP Titan project.


----------



## REDEATH

Classic Nurgle Chaos Renegade to Death Guard Plague Marine Champion not my best I think but my first completed.....my best will be my Death Guard Defilier when its done.


----------



## Chaosftw

Really liking some of the stuff here! I have been working on a few new ones so I can't wait to post them up! Hopefully more people post theirs up!


----------



## Djinn24

My Razorwing that I converted to Eldar Nightwings. I have done 3 of these so far.


----------



## wingazzwarlord

*conversions*

afew of my favourites


















rockitt buggy









warbike with side cart









Nob with wreckin ball









battle wagon with humie grinder.

for more ork conversions keep an eye on my project thread, blazin sands wheel boyz

keep the conversions coming guys they all look awesome:mrgreen:


----------



## rayrod64

i will drop these two in the mix. my Dusk Raider LandRaider and my Howling Griffon Chaplin Dred.. before and after.


----------



## Z_Kane

Xenobiotic really digging the movement and character in your conversions. I especially like the one with the marine looking at the skull in his hand (and I know this is a conversion thread but I really like that the marines are painted dirty like they're in the middle of a warzone. Always liked that over pristine pretty boy marines)


----------



## Firefighter X

*Blood for the Blood God*

Here are a few of my favourites.





































Enjoy,

FFX


----------



## LukeValantine

Here is a new one I finally built.


----------



## The Sullen One

Some more entries from me:


----------



## Azkaellon

LukeValantine said:


> Here is a new one I finally built.


Because overkill means nothing too you luke lol!

Ah well here is somthing else of mine.


----------



## Demon Prince

The Conversions Are Awesome And It Kinda Makes Me Want To Convert Some Models Too.


----------



## papa nurgle

although i currently have no models in displaying condition, it is worth screaming that you are all AMAZING! There are simply some brilliant exemplars of the geniuses that you all are! How i wish i could mass rep!


----------



## MissileMaster

These guys are probably my favorites.


----------



## GutCheck

*Favs . . .*

The Baron Von Kreiger Daemon Prince of Nurgle



















Maggotcoil Daemon Prince of Nurgle





































Plague Raider 



















Cypher Ascended Winged Chaos Sorcerer 










Cypher and his crew










Obliterators (Based off Rat Ogres)


----------



## morfangdakka

Probably my most popular conversion my Looted Carnifex


----------



## facelessone

View attachment 16006
My Fulgrim is my #1....


----------



## Khazaddum

My Daemon Prince of Tzeentch,

on his own 










and on his base.


----------



## Z_Kane

Nurgle Daemon Prince


----------



## LukeValantine

Too much nurgle not enough Slaanesh. On a related note I find the average difficulty of conversions for chaos goes like this (Note this is for getting good results as any excellence conversion is hard irrespective of the chosen theme).

Slaanesh.
Tzeentch.
Khorne 
Nurgle


----------



## Varakir

There's some amazing stuff here. I've seen a lot of it on the boards already but there's a surprising amount of great stuff I haven't. 

Where have those members with the awesome skull land raiders and nurgly rat ogres been hiding?

So, Content:

Currently reworking the terrible servo arm, Argos MOTF with beamer










and 2 of my favourites, simple but effective:

TL Heavy flamer razorback turret









and the wonders of 2 handed chain swords


----------



## 40k Coati

Some of these conversions were so awesome I just had to register and post some of my own.
Callidus Assassin









Chaos Sorcerer on Bike









Broodlord









Flyrant



















Possessed Rhino


















Black Legion Skull Champion









Tervigon (under construction)


----------



## Phenious

Well I have gotten much in the way of praise from my tyrant:








His scratch built trophy base gets him lots of attention as well as being head and shoulders over other tyrants. His mandibles and swishing tail are little details that make him big and bad.

There are my Warrior Guard:

















And then most recently there is my massive Doom of Malan'tai.


----------



## lockeF

@Phenious

I love those tyranid conversions. They are beautifully painted and well done.


----------



## Azkaellon

My vampire wolf...count's as a mounted lord.


----------



## Serpion5

A few of my favourites: 


A Nightbringer Shard, reposed and a few refits: 










My Swarmlord, made as true to the art as possible: 










A pyramid headed Dragon Shard made with Plasticard, greenstuff and a custom base donated by a friend: 










And a Harpy made from the plastic tyrant kit, an extra gun and greenstuff.


----------



## Azkaellon

Your best is still the damn C'tan shard.....


----------



## Grogbart

For my Sisters of Battle:

Sister with Blessed Banner









Ecclesiarchal Crusaders









Marija Jacobus (Uriah's twin sister)


----------



## Keen4e

I've been into 40k for only one year, so there is not much to show yet, but here are the best conversions I've made so far: 

Guardsman Marbo:










Primaris Psyker

















And finally some Imperial rough riders on wolves. I love these boys:


----------



## Phenious

Those little riders are epic! I love the one that is running over an orc! What do you play them as? house rules or stand in for other model set?


----------



## Iron Angel

Alright then.


----------



## Keen4e

Phenious said:


> I love the one that is running over an orc! What do you play them as? house rules or stand in for other model set?


He's my favorite too. I play them by standard rough riders rules. I did not really need them, but I loved the models of the Fenrisian wolves so much, that I knew I had to include them in my army. One way or another.


----------



## SGMAlice

Balgor Plasmaburn


























*SupaKannon Battlewagon*


















*Looted Wagon w/BoomGun #1*


























*Looted Wagon w/BoomGun #2*


























*Mek Boy Junka WiP
*



































Orks' Da Best! WAAAGH! :mrgreen:

Alice


----------



## Galahad

wow, so much incredible stuff. I'll never be able to top some of the stuff shaantitus posted on page 1, and then classics from morfang...I always love the looted fex.

But just to remind the younguns what I used to be known for...

From the simile and utilitarian turreted landspeeder (top and chin turret both)









And the classic, simple and free sprue armor









You probably saw this guy on the internet









Dreadnoughts were some of my favorites to play with...Brother Versitus has magnetic arms so I can use him for everything...









But there were others before him









But that lead to my personal favorite, if somewhat over-ambitions attempt at a mechanical daemon prince...









Fun, but there were LOS/scaling issues...









Wasn't til I got into Orks though that I really started having fun...









Someone said chimeras and rhinos couldn't be made ramshackle enough to be convincing trukks...


















And you gotta have wagons








Pics can't really do it justice...plus the looks on people's faces when they see a hollowed out baneblade used as a lowly battle wagon. Little did they know I got the lower hull kit for like $30 off a bitz site...

But it's nothing compared to the Trhino







Yes, it's 3 rhino hulls welded together 

Scale









You know, somewhere I have a squad of completely kitbashed killa kans that've never been posted


----------



## Zetronus

I love conversions!

I long to get the time to make some to post!!!

I have 36" of green stuff, and I am not afraid to use it!!


----------



## Chaosftw

Well this thread has been dead for some time now but I think its time to bring it back to life!

I know all you crazy Heretics out there have some new conversions or maybe even some old really good ones!

POST THEM!!!

Lets see what you got!!!!


----------



## lockeF

Galahad, I love the wagon made from three rhinos. That's pretty ingenious and great looking.


----------



## LukeValantine

I got a conversion coming up in honor of the upcoming CSM codex. I will be making a daemon prince model out of a goblin aracnearok spider and a reaper miniatures succubus in the likeness of quelaag from the dark souls game.


----------



## Chaosftw

I am really hoping that with 6th and people having to re-think their armies and playing with allies (if they choose too) that some great conversions will come of it!

Fact: New CSM codex > New conversions > 6th edition lol!


Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw

Bump!!! Common lets see the conversions!


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

Ok, here is some of my conversions for my army of the guard:

The command comms thing-









My hunter-schwelbe-

















Scout cars-









Support and admech tanks

































the last is breaked in my last moving-house, now I am fixing the grua at back....


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Those look great mate, what scale is the 262 and M8 ?


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

Magpie_Oz said:


> Those look great mate, what scale is the 262 and M8 ?



1:48 both, from Tamiya makers...


----------



## Chaosftw

LOVE IT!! +Rep!

Common I need more!!


----------



## Malick

I just looked through this thread and I am impressed by the talent here. Well done everyone. 

Here are a few of my chaos conversions. 




























This one is not quite finished.





































Hope you like them.


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

This thread is full of awesome looking stuff, now asking me to pick a favourite conversion is hard so here's my choices from my 3 fully converted army projects...

From my thousand sons army which you can see more of on the project log > HERE.

My Thousand Sons terminators...









& My latest edition to the army a pair of Automatons from the Pyrae cult.​









From my Grot Rebellion first we have the Doom-Vee transport that I use for my chimeras.









& My support tanks that can be customised with different trailers and weapons...















​ ​


----------



## Chaosftw

Wow that is some fantastic work! Love the Ork Flak Tank and those tsons! nice to see something other then the generic gold and blue.


----------



## xenobiotic

Ok, since I think threads like this one is superb for inspiration and ideas I figure I might continue to add new ones as I go along (for those that doesn't follow my project log mostly I guess). Here's the latest conversion I did (and finished painting), it's supposedly an Inquisitor (but I doubt he'll see much use as that, possibly being degraded into a Command Squad space marine counts as till later):








Constructed out of a Warhammer Fantasy Vampire with a sculpted arm as well as Gas Mask from a Death Korp of Krieg grenadier and a power sword from the IG Command Squad kit.


----------



## Toruk Makto

Lovin' what I'm seeing so far. Let's see how my conversions pair up...







(I have 5 of these, total, but the other 4 have Guardian heads and Shuriken Catapults: I need to get more DA heads).

































Killy lictor! Probably my favourite conversion at the minute.

























Custom Exodite Dragon. I use my own rules for it in friendly games, and now it's a Flying Monstrous Creature! :biggrin:
Still like it though... I like the model...

Make of these what you will, I'm proud of them.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE

is the death leaper upside down? if so, holy shit.


----------



## SonofVulkan

This here is my Iron Warriors special character, "Rohun Blacksoul". I use the Huron Blackheart rules for him. I put the Heavy Flamer from the Tyrant's claw on his servo harness to make him look more Iron Warrior like. The Servo Skull serves as his Hamadrya. He wasn't a big conversion job more of a chop and change with bits from my bitz box.

View attachment 959936339
View attachment 959936340
View attachment 959936341
View attachment 959936342


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Grogbart

My latest conversion.








With the current WDex, she could be a Canoness with Power Sword at best, but I doubt I'll ever use her as such.


----------



## Rik_Biel

After reading Purging of Kadillus - I wanted to make a Dark Angels Captain Belial.
Robes are scultped with putty and added a braided line for some banner bling

More pics added to Space Marines Gallery


----------



## Rik_Biel

Minor conversion work here - made exhaust stacks and smoke flare launchers out of aluminium tube - also added a piece into the waist that enables the model to be swivelled for greater posability


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

I know, this is the blackest kind of blasphemy, but I am finishing up converting a GK Terminator into a Chaos Sorcerer. The paint job is not done yet, he is going to be painted as a TS sorcerer. 
The sword arm amputation came courtesy of US airways, and I am having a lot of trouble reattaching it.



































Here with his eventual Familiar Slave:


----------



## Hesky

Either my flying hive tyrant...





























Or my Tervigon...


----------



## Malisteen

Here's a couple older conversions from my Black Legion army,

First up's my daemon prince. It's an old metal daemon prince w/ wings & tail from the old wood elf forest dragon, helm from a defiler, sword from a keeper of secrets, cityfight base built out of city ruin kits, and assorted minor greenstuff work.









Next up is Mojo Jojo, former chaos lord and, if rumors are to be believed, my future warpsmith. It's an undivided chaos lord w/ modified backpack, kai gun made from sticking the front half of a heavy bolter onto the combi melta the model came with, and power scythe made from marine, eldar, & vamp counts bits. The head is entirely greenstuff.









Last is my chaos terminator icon bearer, which began life as a 2nd edition plastic marine terminator, heavily converted via pinning, greenstuff, & assorted bits to increase its size and chaositude. The icons magnetized so I can swap it out to represent different alignments on the squad.


----------



## Tankworks

My last one, I think my best yet.


----------



## Geld

Dark Aposle Dante of the Word Bearer legion


----------



## DarkAngelsFan

I just recently got back into 40k, and this is my first conversion. It's a space marines venerable dreadnought converted to look and seem "dark angely." Let me know what you think!
Front:
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/DarkAngelsFan/photo_zps8b798820.jpg
Rear:
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/DarkAngelsFan/photo2_zps29b698f9.jpg
Right:
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/DarkAngelsFan/photo1_zps62e7c47e.jpg
Left:
http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b493/DarkAngelsFan/photo3_zpsff4de71f.jpg
P.s. Sorry if the photos don't work out, I'm new here.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Inquisitor196

well, here are some of them... 

Vostroyan Nork Deddog:

















Lord Commisar









And my Vostroyan Commander:
















Actually, inspired by this image


----------



## Chaosftw

great to see that this thread is still pumping out some excellent conversions! keep up the good work!


----------



## Toruk Makto

(I'm really hoping the pictures work!)
However, meet Autarch Aurellian, former Commorite returned to the Craftworlds!

After she escaped Commorragh with Duke Sliscus, she eventually tired of lacking the means of self-leadership and stole several of Sliscus's ships and returned to Saim-Hann where she eventually illustrated her prowess in battle and ability at strategy and tactics to such a degree that she was eventually promoted to Autarch over the Kahrain warhost, which itself consisted of those warriors who followed her escape from Duke Sliscus's Corsair Fleet.


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

My best conversion... that would have to be my latest creation the Grot Warboss mecha; *Kolonel Grotskull's Warbot!*


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

This is my best conversion model, librarian on custom quad.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Kolonel Grotsnik said:


> ​



Oh Em Gee - it's Claptrap!


----------



## Luelen

My Grey Knights Librarian










A Paladin with a Daemon Hammer


----------



## shaantitus

Thought I would throw up a couple of my larger ones.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Wow, how have I never seen this thread before??? Lots of amazing stuff up here.

I don't know what I'd call my "best" conversion (since the better part of all of my armies are converted), but I think one of my most impressive is the good ol' "Stompalith."





































That one won me a free tank in a conversion contest at GW a while back, and was in the display case for a time. I've only used it in a battle once though, and all it really did was destroy an anti-tank assault marine squad in CC. Stomp attack, go! Ah, the memories.


----------



## MidnightSun

Nothing exceptionally good like some of the stuff in here, but it's something nonetheless. Trueborn with Blasters.

Midnight


----------



## raven_jim

This is my Imperial Raven Chapter Master


----------



## Saintspirit

I think I have a little too many favorite conversions, however, one I like particularly much is this one:


----------



## fotoshark

Saintspirit said:


> I think I have a little too many favorite conversions, however, one I like particularly much is this one:


Hey if you don't mind me asking, what colours did you use for this one? It looks amazing!

- T.


----------



## Saintspirit

fotoshark said:


> Hey if you don't mind me asking, what colours did you use for this one? It looks amazing!
> 
> - T.


Well, I don't remember exactly, but I think it was mainly Kabalite green, with several blue and green washes. And I also added a lot of white to the various colours when highlighting. I like when ones creations are inspiring, makes you even more happy with it.


----------



## fotoshark

Well it came out amazing man I love the tones you got in those colours, just amazing for sure!

- T.


----------



## kwantm

*A fantasy attempt*

See in the attachment my skaven warlord conversion.
The colors are a bit weird due to my bad picture taking style


----------



## Saintspirit

kwantm said:


> See in the attachment my skaven warlord conversion.
> The colors are a bit weird due to my bad picture taking style


Looks great, although it seems like it is about to fall over onto the Rat Ogre at any time.:victory: Perhaps fix a third wheel?


----------



## kwantm

Saintspirit said:


> Looks great, although it seems like it is about to fall over onto the Rat Ogre at any time.:victory: Perhaps fix a third wheel?


it is fantasy ??...  But you are right. I might be able to fiddle in some small wheels in front


----------



## Haskanael

this one is pretty much my pride and joy.


----------



## Moriouce

Thought I just had to show my three looted wagons!


----------



## mrknify

My latest conversion, all I have is this pic as there were issues with my phone...










Here is the before pick.









This piece was an older Chaplain I had put a sword from an old havoc/ talon the plasma pistol and hand from a Death company.

I am currently working on a heldrake, and a grot buggy.
And I am still having issues editing posts on tapatalk.


----------



## lastaly

Made with defiler and soulgrinder box (job down 18 months ago)


----------



## Nordicus

That is one awesome scorpion! Well done!


----------



## TechnoIce

*My Chaos Giants - Gog and Magog*

One Painted one .. still in progress...


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

lastaly said:


> Made with defiler and soulgrinder box (job down 18 months ago)


Awesome conversion! Love it and the paintjob


----------



## Ravion

lastaly said:


> Made with defiler and soulgrinder box (job down 18 months ago)


Please make a tutorial on how to do that. That is so badass!


----------



## Skrundle

My two favourites


----------



## SwedeMarine

Skrundle said:


> My two favourites


That isa really well done Renegade Knight. +rep to you mate


----------



## Skrundle

SwedeMarine said:


> That isa really well done Renegade Knight. +rep to you mate


Cheers man, I'm really happy with it


----------



## humakt

Great work @lastaly 

Not only a great conversion but a smooth paint job.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=44641


----------



## Miester_Zef

I actually have three favorites and a half:

Iphus the lost daughter: Chaos Space Marine sorcerer/ primaris psyker:









My Dreaclaw droppod:









My Wolf priest:









And finally my WiP.

My heldrake:


----------



## GutCheck

*Ork Warboss on Bike*

Komadant Skullcracka' never goes into battle without his attack squig Fluffy.... and Fluffy never goes into battle without his blankey and Mr. Kuddles.

Front:


Dakka Side:


Rear 1:


Rear 2:


Side Car:


Side Car 2:


High front:


Close Up Front:


:victory:


----------



## CmdrCptMattFoot

My best conversion hands-down.

Built this metal tyrant back from fourth edition. At the time he ran with a Bonesword and Venom Cannon. When fifth edition came around, the Tyranids had a biomorph that made each unsaved wound cause instant death, so represented that with the scorpion tail. I also ended up replacing his Cannon with Devourers, and made a set of wings for him using plague drone wings. 

Needless to say, he has led my swarm to victory many times!


----------



## ComradeQuiche

*Iron Werewolf*

This is a project I've been working on for a while now. It is a customized Imperial Knight Titan. I have designed, in 3D a multitude of new components to use on the standard GW kit that transforms the Titan into a "Iron Werewolf" This unit still counts as a standard Knight Titan, but I wanted to make its theme match the rest of my wolf army. I designed the parts in 3D and then had them printed at a 3D printing service website to get the finished amount of detail. The custom components are available for purchase if any one is interested through my shapeways site: <a href="https://www.shapeways.com/shops/GadgetsPlus" rel="nofollow">www.shapeways.com/shops/GadgetsPlus</a>

Also more pictures here:https://www.flickr.com/photos/shaneblomberg/16204457804/


----------



## Bluefire

Grogbart said:


> For my Sisters of Battle:
> 
> Sister with Blessed Banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecclesiarchal Crusaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marija Jacobus (Uriah's twin sister)



Those look great but a quick question is what models did you use for the sisters?


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow some truly amazing conversion work going on in this thread...


----------



## Dusty's Corner

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28074&page=2
The thread was epic!

Wanna see it shoot darts!?
https://youtu.be/2PgjqhQcxYM


----------



## ntaw

^ dude that is one serious beast. 

AND IT SHOOTS?!?!?!


----------



## Chaosftw

Oh man this thread is still here!!! looks like I am going to have to post some new conversions!


----------



## Svartmetall

Since everything I have is a conversion, I have no idea how I'd choose...for my current favourite I'm torn between this Mortis Helbrute and this Nurgle Daemon Prince:










But I have some _things_ planned for this year which will hopefully eclipse both of those...


----------



## ntaw

I was really stoked seeing that you (Svart) posted and I was not disappointed. Excellent models!


----------



## Chaosftw

Svartmetall said:


> Since everything I have is a conversion, I have no idea how I'd choose...for my current favourite I'm torn between this Mortis Helbrute and this Nurgle Daemon Prince:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have some _things_ planned for this year which will hopefully eclipse both of those...


Always loved your work! the Hellbrute is awesome!


----------



## Iron Angel

The Dreamslayer is back baby... And she's HUGEr than ever.


----------



## REDEATH

This was my way of modernizing the Classic Rogue Trader era Plague Marine to what was current at the time...


----------

